# Ferguson TO30 no oil to valve train



## Bobcat07 (Dec 6, 2015)

I bought a good running to30 from my wifes best friends FIL. He had a drop in oil pressure and put anew gauge on to confirm. I never got to talk too much to him so....
I put a oil pump in and sealed the oil pickup arm and now i have 20 psi cold fast idle. Checked one main w plastigage n was w/i specs. Like a good mechanic I'm going to check the valve lash quick b4 i set this out for sale and one rocker is worn so bad its cocked on the rail but... has been adjusted. So someone knew about the problem and ignored it. Now i can't sell it and keep a straight face.
I ran it the other day with the plug out of the far end of the rocker tube... nothing. Ran it for 5 min and then pulled the plugs and rocker assembly off quick and spun it w the starter n have 4-5 psi but no oil up top.
Could a cam bearing(s) be so bad to not allow 20 psi of oil to get up top? Does the oil have to flow thru the last cam bearing on its way up so a spun bearing would block the path?
What would you do first?
The valve cover and original rocker assembly was dry, like sitting out in the driveway dry. But... that was with no oil pressure due to a worn pump.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bobcat07,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Found the following post on the internet by *Dan S (NY)* in response to this same problem:

"Remove the rocker arm assembly from the head and remove the pushrods, keeping track of where they came from so you can put them back in the same place. Don't knock any of the valve caps down into the engine! The oil comes up through a hole in the rocker assembly rear bolt post so, remove the spark plugs so the engine can rotate quicker and then crank the engine with the starter. Oil should come out of the hole next to the rear rocker assembly bolt hole. If you get oil, then the problem is in the rocker assembly itself. If no oil, there is a blockage somewhere down below."

Follow up post from *Jeremy7*, owner of the tractor:

"Got it figured out. Pulled the rocker shaft off and blew air through the oil passage and everything was ok. Blew air down the oil passage in the head and nothing. Pulled the head off and found someone has put the wrong head gasket on it at some point in its life. There was no hole for the oil passage. Happened to have a gasket kit for one I got with another tractor and its got the hole in it."


----------



## Bobcat07 (Dec 6, 2015)

T thanks for the info, im on the fence wether to go that route or cheat and rob oil from the guage port and send it up via an external tube. I've the weekend off so... wish me luck.
Thanks again! 
Rob


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your oil pressure is already low. Not a great selling point, if you are planning to sell it. A tap into the line isn't going to help this situation.


----------

